# Closet Door Won't Open. Knob is old and Wont Turn. Help Please!



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello, I'll get right to the point. The bolt that functions as the lock, won't retract. I can't get the knob to turn. Door won't open. I thought about removing the hinges, but the screws are in the inside, and the hinge itself is self-contained so I can't remove the bolt that keeps the two parts of the hinge attach to each other. How can I either open the door or remove it without an ax?

Thank You.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You sure that there are no pins in the door hinge?

How about some picture of what your taking about.


----------



## wujtehacjusz (Nov 17, 2006)

Have you tried WD40 or anything like this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried slipping a thin piece of metal in and pushing the latch in? Think all the movies where they do it with a credit card. 

I'm with hewee, not many doors around that don't have pins holding the hinges together.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Have you tried slipping a thin piece of metal in and pushing the latch in? Think all the movies where they do it with a credit card.
> 
> I'm with hewee, not many doors around that don't have pins holding the hinges together.


some cheap hinges have non-removable pins

in a lot of older homes, the hinges have been painted, tho, and the pins only seem non-removable....have you taken a screwdriver and a hammer and tried and knock the pin upward out of the barrel, jonasdatum?


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

iltos said:


> some cheap hinges have non-removable pins
> 
> in a lot of older homes, the hinges have been painted, tho, and the pins only seem non-removable....have you taken a screwdriver and a hammer and tried and knock the pin upward out of the barrel, jonasdatum?


 LOL that was common sense...I tried it with one door already, and success. However, the door in question is incrusted with paint and my home was constructed about 50 years ago (if not longer). I already removed the top pin from the door in question. However, because of it's position the bottom pin will prove more difficult.

I am going to try to buy some paint remover to put on the hinges. If all else fails I'll buy a hatchet or an ax and cut the dang thing apart!

....Just wait until you see my other maintenance and repair projects  . I'll update you guys as the updateds proliferate.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

jonasdatum said:


> LOL that was common sense...I tried it with one door already, and success. However, the door in question is incrusted with paint and my home was constructed about 50 years ago (if not longer). I already removed the top pin from the door in question. However, because of it's position the bottom pin will prove more difficult.
> 
> I am going to try to buy some paint remover to put on the hinges. If all else fails I'll buy a hatchet or an ax and cut the dang thing apart!
> 
> ....Just wait until you see my other maintenance and repair projects  . I'll update you guys as the updateds proliferate.


don't be afraid to use your hammer and your screwdriver to wack away at the paint...you'll get to a point where the pin will come free....may take a short handled screw driver or another "misused" tool (nailset) to get the angle that you need, tho.

after getting rid of some of the paint, try a pair of plyers to a/rotate the pin (free it up more from the barrel) and/or b/you made need another hand, but grasp the head of the pin (with the plyers horizontal, and use the side of the hammer (i'm assuming you've limited space between the floor and the hinge) to knock the pin up.

paint remover is ghastly, messy stuff


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

iltos said:


> don't be afraid to use your hammer and your screwdriver to wack away at the paint...you'll get to a point where the pin will come free....may take a short handled screw driver or another "misused" tool (nailset) to get the angle that you need, tho.
> 
> after getting rid of some of the paint, try a pair of plyers to a/rotate the pin (free it up more from the barrel) and/or b/you made need another hand, but grasp the head of the pin (with the plyers horizontal, and use the side of the hammer (i'm assuming you've limited space between the floor and the hinge) to knock the pin up.
> 
> paint remover is ghastly, messy stuff


 LOL, got the door off about 10mins ago. Had do damage the lower portion of the door because that ghastly 20+ years worth of paint keeping the hinge attached [w/o the pin]. Did all that, Common sense, but thanks. Now I have slightly new issues with the door. I want to remove the old hinge bases in the wall, but they are old school and I might have to use them with new ones. This will require photographs, so I'll have to get back to you guys. I have to get my old (5 years) digital camera. Don't think they make door hinges like these anymore? Might have to remove the hinges that are on the old door and put them on the new door.

Also, I have to remove the locking device from the door itself. It's hard as heck, but not impossible.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're replacing the door, it's normally pretty easy to route out new recesses for new hinges.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

jonasdatum said:


> LOL, got the door off about 10mins ago. Had do damage the lower portion of the door because that ghastly 20+ years worth of paint keeping the hinge attached [w/o the pin]. Did all that, Common sense, but thanks. Now I have slightly new issues with the door. I want to remove the old hinge bases in the wall, but they are old school and I might have to use them with new ones. This will require photographs, so I'll have to get back to you guys. I have to get my old (5 years) digital camera. Don't think they make door hinges like these anymore? Might have to wall mounted portions and remove the door portions of the hinges!?


i'm not exactly sure i understand....but the screwdriver and hammer are still your friend....look closely at the butts (hinges) that are in the wall....if the paint is so thick that you can't see the screws, knock some paint off- expose the head of the screw....use the blade of the screwdriver and your hammer to clear the paint out of the slot in the screw -you'll have to come at from both ends of the slot...the goal is to provide a clear slot for the screwdriver blade...it'll take some fussing (and there's always at least one that is a complete nightmare....cursing it doesn't help, but it feels good), but you will be able to unscrew the butts eventually

HOWEVER  ....if you can't, you can always just drill out the screw.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It takes time but chipping away the paint you can clear the paint away. Also a sharp razor blade can help clean up the screw slots etc.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

jonasdatum said:


> Hello, I'll get right to the point. The bolt that functions as the lock, won't retract. I can't get the knob to turn. Door won't open. I thought about removing the hinges, but the screws are in the inside, and the hinge itself is self-contained so I can't remove the bolt that keeps the two parts of the hinge attach to each other. How can I either open the door or remove it without an ax?
> 
> Thank You.


Howdy folks...

Before you do anything drastic...

A lot of those old door knobs had set screws just behind the knod near the door...

Does yours have this?

If so just take a small flat screw driver and tighten it...


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

I believe Craftmen makes a little tool which backs out screws with torn-up screw heads (if it comes to that). Not sure what they call it.


----------



## hairytoe (Mar 20, 2006)

One word....DYNAMITE


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Jedi_Master, I think we're past tightening screws.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

when do we get those pics.?..i'm dying to see this thing


----------



## finwood (May 10, 2004)

Door knobs can be taken off and changed. Have you tried that?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The Dremel tool is your friend, just cut it off!


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

iltos said:


> when do we get those pics.?..i'm dying to see this thing


 I have many issues in my life. LOL, I got threads months old that I have to reply to. LOL, also had one that was about two years old that I just updated. Sorry, real life is hard at times  .


----------



## hockeycow19 (Nov 5, 2006)

heh, had a few problems with my doors like this


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So, is the door open?


----------



## hockeycow19 (Nov 5, 2006)

Funny thing about that...I got frustrated... Now I dont have a door...(you probably know what happened)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hammer or saw?


----------



## hockeycow19 (Nov 5, 2006)

shotgun...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

12 gauge


----------

